# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πάνε οι κοτούλες μου...

## captain

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Το πάσχα είχα αγοράσει απο έναν γνωστό μου 13 ντόπια κοτοπουλάκια και ακόμα τρείς κότες χωριάτικες 6 μηνών. Τα καμάρωνα έτσι πανέμορφα και υγιέστατα που ήταν αν και δεν τα βλέπω συχνά. Εχθές μεσημέρι μπήκε κάποιο άγριο ζώο και μου έφαγε 8 πουλαδίτσες-κοκοράκια και 2 απο τις μεγάλες. Μπήκα στο φόρουμ και διάβασα ότι μόνο η αλεπού ορμάει μεσημέρι. Σήμερα επιβεβαιώθηκα. Ξανάρθε και πλέον έμειναν μόνο 3 μικρά σώα και ένα τραυματισμένο.. Προειδοποίησα τα πεθερικά μου να μην τα αφήσουν σήμερα ελεύθερα δεν με άκουσαν. Δεν ξέρω με ποιον έχω πιο πολλά νεύρα. Σας παρακαλώ γράψτε μου πιο είναι το καλύτερο σκυλί φύλακας για κότες(να μην τις τρώει εννοείται) ή κάποια άλλη λύση. Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή. Η συγκεκριμένη αλεπού έφαγε και των γειτόνων κότες. Έχω σκάσει!!!  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Που έγινε το περιστατικό? Υποθέτω όχι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## captain

Στην Κοζάνη. Μένουμε Πειραιά αλλά 3 μήνες το χρόνο είμαστε πάνω. Στον Πειραιά το πιο σύνηθες είναι αρουραίος σε μέγεθος αλεπούς.

----------


## xrisam

Θερμη παράκληση όχι φόλες, δηλητήρια κτλ, θα σου πούνε διάφορα στο χωριό αλλά είναι αμαρτία.

Αν δεν έχεις σκύλο ή είναι καιρός να αποκτήσεις. 

Επίσης το βασικο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι μία κατασκευή με τσιμέντο που θα εμποδίζει την αλεπού να μπει στο κοτέτσι σκάβοντας.

Είχαμε και εμείς πριν πολλά χρονια πρόβλημα παρολο που είχαμε και σκυλιά αλλα η μαμα μου έβαζε ξηρη τροφή σκύλου στο βουνό για να χορταίνουν και να μην έρχονται στο κοτέτσι μας.

----------


## captain

Όχι τέτοια πράγματα!!! Έχω χάσει το καλύτερο σκυλί-φίλο από φόλα. Πάντως μου φαίνονται αχόρταγες οι ρουφ....νες. Πόσες κότες να φάνε πια! Μια-δυο δεν τους φτάνει;;;! Οι περισσότεροι που έχουν παραγωγικά ζώα έχουν και καραμπίνες αλλά εμείς όχι. Έχω νευριάσει τόσο  πολύ που αν την έπιανα θα την καρύδωνα!!! Υπάρχει κι άλλο πρόβλημα με τις αλεπούδες. Λύσσα. Τώρα πρέπει να θανατώσουμε και την τραυματισμένη για προληπτικούς λόγους. ::

----------


## amastro

Επειδή η τροφή τους στη φύση σπανίζει, αν βρεθούν στο κοτέτσι, η πείνα τους και το ένστικτό τους τους "υπαγορεύει" το εξής σχέδιο:
Να πνίξουν όσα περισσότερα κοτόπουλα μπορούν και μετά να τα παίρνουν ένα ένα και να τα θάβουν ή να τα κρύβουν σε διαφορετικές κρυψώνες κάθε φορά για τις μεγάλες πείνες.
Συνήθως ο άνθρωπος τις παίρνει χαμπάρι πριν ολοκληρώσουν το σχέδιό τους. Η θέα λοιπόν ενός κοτετσιού με τόσες κότες πνιγμένες έχει βγάλει τη φήμη στις αλεπούδες ότι το κάνουν για παιχνίδι ενώ θα μπορούσαν να αρκεστούν σε ένα δύο κοτόπουλα.

----------


## παραλιας

> Επειδή η τροφή τους στη φύση σπανίζει, αν βρεθούν στο κοτέτσι, η πείνα τους και το ένστικτό τους τους "υπαγορεύει" το εξής σχέδιο:
> Να πνίξουν όσα περισσότερα κοτόπουλα μπορούν και μετά να τα παίρνουν ένα ένα και να τα θάβουν ή να τα κρύβουν σε διαφορετικές κρυψώνες κάθε φορά για τις μεγάλες πείνες.
> Συνήθως ο άνθρωπος τις παίρνει χαμπάρι πριν ολοκληρώσουν το σχέδιό τους. Η θέα λοιπόν ενός κοτετσιού με τόσες κότες πνιγμένες έχει βγάλει τη φήμη στις αλεπούδες ότι το κάνουν για παιχνίδι ενώ θα μπορούσαν να αρκεστούν σε ένα δύο κοτόπουλα.


οι αλεπούδες όπως κ οι λύκοι αν βρεθούν σε κοτέτσι η μαντρί αντίστοιχα, πρώτα πνίγουν όλα τα ζώα κ μετά παίρνουν ένα από όλα για την φωλιά. προσοχή στην μεταδοτική από την αλεπού λύσσα.Πάρε ένα γερμανικό ποιμενικό η ενα βελγικό λυκόσκυλο όπως εγώ κ θα ησυχάσεις!!!!

----------


## captain

Κι εγω Γερμ. ποιμενικο σκεφτομουν.Ελπιζω αυτη η ρατσα να ειναι πιο δεκτικη με τα πουλερικα. Μεχρι να μεγαλωσει ομως...κοτουλες γιοκ.Καημενες κοτουλες. Καποιες βρεθηκαν αποκεφαλισμενες και γεματες δαγκωνιες. :Sad0064:

----------


## malvinamalvina

αν δεν μπορεις να παρεις μεγαλοσωμο σκυλι μπορεις να παρεις φοχ τερριε ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τετειες περιπτωσεις

----------


## malvinamalvina

βασικα οποιο σκυλο και να παρεις θα γινει η δουλεια σου

----------


## captain

Κι εγω Γερμ. ποιμενικο σκεφτομουν.Ελπιζω αυτη η ρατσα να ειναι πιο δεκτικη με τα πουλερικα. Μεχρι να μεγαλωσει ομως...κοτουλες γιοκ.Καημενες κοτουλες. Καποιες βρεθηκαν αποκεφαλισμενες και γεματες δαγκωνιες. :Sad0064:

----------


## παραλιας

> Κι εγω Γερμ. ποιμενικο σκεφτομουν.Ελπιζω αυτη η ρατσα να ειναι πιο δεκτικη με τα πουλερικα. Μεχρι να μεγαλωσει ομως...κοτουλες γιοκ.Καημενες κοτουλες. Καποιες βρεθηκαν αποκεφαλισμενες και γεματες δαγκωνιες.



Υπάρχουν πολλοί εχθροί των πουλερικών πχ νυφίτσα-κουνάβι, μπήκε σε κοτέτσι κ ο σκύλος κοιμόταν...

----------


## malvinamalvina

οντως ο παπους μου ειχε σκυλο και παλι ειχε προβλημα και τελικα ειχε κανει ενα σπιτκι στον σκυλο στο κοτετσι και το βραδυ το εβαζε μεσα  και σταματισε το καλο.το πιο καλο εναι ενα χτιστο κοτετσι με τουβλα  και δεν μπαινει τπτ μεσα οπως αναφεραν και πιο πανω

----------


## Ρία

εγω πιστευω ότι απλά θέλεις ένα μεγαλόσωμο. προτείνω να μην αγοράσεις! φαίνεσαι φιλόζωος οποτε εγω προτείνω να υιοθετήσεις απο την φιλοζωική κοζάνης ένα... είμαι κατα 90% σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει φιλοζωική κοζάνης

----------


## Pidgey

Σίμο κρίμα για τις κοτούλες σου... Καταλαβαίνω ότι πονάς (το ίδιο θα έκανα και 'γω) αλλά έτσι είναι η φύση, ας το δεχτούμε όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι.

Αυτά που κάνει ο άνθρωπος, σκοτώνοντας ζώα για οποιαδήποτε άλλο λόγο πέραν της τροφής (που και αυτό θα μπορούσε να ήταν αρκετά μικρότερο ποσοστό αν δεν είχαμε τη "μανιά" της υπερκατανάλωσης κλπ), είναι έξω από τη φύση και διαταράσουν τις ισορροπίες της. Αυτά είναι που δεν πρέπει να δεχόμαστε, αλλά δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι το κάνουμε. Θα δεχτούμε βέβαια τις συνέπειες στο μέλον, και αν όχι εμείς αυτοί που θα ακολουθήσουν.

Κάνε αυτά που σου πρώτειναν τα παιδιά. Ειδικά αν μπορέσεις να πάρεις κάποιο σκυλάκο όπως σου είπε η Ρία από φιλοζωική, τότε θα ήταν διπλό το καλό.

----------


## παραλιας

> εγω πιστευω ότι απλά θέλεις ένα μεγαλόσωμο. προτείνω να μην αγοράσεις! φαίνεσαι φιλόζωος οποτε εγω προτείνω να υιοθετήσεις απο την φιλοζωική κοζάνης ένα... είμαι κατα 90% σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει φιλοζωική κοζάνης



 :winky: συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!

----------


## captain

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση. Παλιότερα είχα ημίαιμα σκυλάκια, ποτέ δεν πήρα ράτσα όχι για να το παίξω φιλόζωος. Η Κοζάνη έχει φιλοζωική αλλά αυνήθως έχει τσοπανόσκυλα, τα οποία μου φαίνονται πολύ άγρια. Άσε που τα φοβάμαι και με τα παιδιά!!! Ο Γερμ Ποιμ. θεωρείται αξιόπιστος με τα παιδιά και απ'ότι βλέπω σε αγγελίες, χαρίζονται διάφορα. Ψάχνω. Προς το παρόν θα ασχοληθώ με τη στέγαση των πουλιών και αργότερα θα δώ. Υπάρχουν ράτσες που θα πρέπει να αποφύγω;

----------


## παραλιας

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση. Παλιότερα είχα ημίαιμα σκυλάκια, ποτέ δεν πήρα ράτσα όχι για να το παίξω φιλόζωος. Η Κοζάνη έχει φιλοζωική αλλά αυνήθως έχει τσοπανόσκυλα, τα οποία μου φαίνονται πολύ άγρια. Άσε που τα φοβάμαι και με τα παιδιά!!! Ο Γερμ Ποιμ. θεωρείται αξιόπιστος με τα παιδιά και απ'ότι βλέπω σε αγγελίες, χαρίζονται διάφορα. Ψάχνω. Προς το παρόν θα ασχοληθώ με τη στέγαση των πουλιών και αργότερα θα δώ. Υπάρχουν ράτσες που θα πρέπει να αποφύγω;


Καλό είναι να αποφύγεις σκυλια π.χ ροτβα'ι'λερ, πιτ μπουλ  κ.α απο οτι ξερω δεν τα πανε καλα με κοτόπουλα

----------


## Ρία

τα σκυλιά είναι όπως τα μάθεις

σιμο συνηθως τα περισσότερα σκυλιά των φιλοζωικών δεν είναι άγρια. αν ήταν άγρια δεν θα μπορούσαν να τα πιασουν

κάνε εσυ μια βόλτα απο την φιλοζωική. πες τους τι χρειάζεσαι κ εκεινοι θα σ πουν αν εχουν ή όχι.
γνωρίζουν ποια σκυλιά θα τα πάνε καλά με τα παιδια  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Αν φοβάσαι ότι ένας σκύλος μπορεί να επιτεθεί στα πουλερικά μπορείς αντ' αυτού να πάρεις κάποιο ζευγάρι χήνες. Απ' όσο έχω διαβάσει πολλοί βάζουν μερικές ανάμεσα στα άλλα για να αποτρέπουν θηρευτές (όπως νυφίτσες, κουνάβια κτλ) εξαιτίας του μεγάλου τους μεγέθους και του.. έντονου χαρακτήρα.

----------


## captain

Ειχα παλια χηνες αλλα ηταν επιθετικες με τις κοτες και τις χαρισαμε. Εξαλλου δε νομιζω να μην ορμαγε και στις χηνες αν τις εβρισκε. Μαλλον για σκυλο το βλεπω. Και οι φραγκοκοτες κανουν πολλη φασαρια αλλα πετανε.

----------


## xrisam

Οι χήνες και οι παπιες είναι ιδανικές επειδή αν αντιληφθεί εστο καποία τους κάτι ξεκινάνε όλες μαζί το κραξιμο. 

Όπως οι χήνες στην Ρώμη που τους ξυπνησαν και σώθηκαν οταν μπήκαν οι Γαλάτες(το θυμάμαι απο το Δημοτικό :Evilgrin0010: )

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμείς είχαμε μία χήνα μαζί με τις κότες. Δεν άφηνε τίποτα μαζί τους, ούτε γάτες, το ίδιο και οι γαλοπούλες, που ακόμη και από μικρά με το που έβγαλαν λίγα φτεράκια επιτίθονταν στις γάτες, χωρίς καθόλου φόβο. Αυτή που μας έμεινε, είναι θηλυκή η οποία και είναι επιθετική προς γάτες κ.α. Αν ήταν αρσενική που είναι και τριπλάσιες τι θα γινόταν !!  :: 
Πάντως, ένα κουνάβι είχε φάει μία χήνα μας, εκεί που είναι όλες μαζί σε μεγάλο περιφραγμένο περιβόλι, όταν αυτή κλωσούσε μιας και όταν κλωσάν κουνάν το κεφάλι τους για να αμυνθούν και δεν σηκώνονται από τα αυγά. Δυστυχώς την στρίμωξε στην φωλιά και την είδαμε εκεί νεκρή πάνω στα αυγά της. Βέβαια, δεν μπορούσε να την σύρει και πολύ μακρυά. Εγώ προτείνω, ή γαλοπούλες, ή χήνες. Όλοι είναι πολύ καλοί φύλακες!!  :Happy:

----------


## vasilis.a

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειτε σκυλο ειτε χηνες να εχεις,αν οι κοτες βοσκουν σε μεγαλη περιοχη παλι θα εχεις επιθεσεις.τσεκαρισμενο.η μονη λυση ειναι να εχεις περιφραγμενο χωρο με τσιμεντο η συρμα γυρω γυρω και στο εδαφος.

----------


## johnrider

Mια από τα ίδια και σε εμάς στο χωριο πριν ένα μηνα μας άρπαξε κότα μεσημέρι και άλλη μια πριν καμια βδομάδα.ξέρει ότι το βραδυ κλείνονται μέσα και δεν μπορεί να μπει και κάνει τις επιθέσεις μεσημέρια όταν τα σκυλιά zzzzzzzZZZZ..

----------


## mousepad

Λυπαμαι πολύ για τις κότες. Εγώ εχθές έχασα ένα γάλλο. Το μοναδικό αρσενικό γαλόπουλο που είχα. Η από ποντίκι ή από φίδι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εάν είναι σίγουρα αλεπού με τον σκύλο δεν κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα ... καλύτερα κάνε ασφαλέστερη την περίφραξή σου . Εάν είναι όμως κουνάβι ή νυφίτσα , έμπλεξες ... θέλει πολλή δουλειά και εάν δεν το ξεβγάλεις δεν θα δεις προκοπή παρά μόνο με σκύλο ...

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Λοιπον αν θες να λυσεις το προβλημα με σκυλο να παρεις μεγαλοσωμο ή εστω μεσαιου μεγεθους σκυλο κουταβι φυσικα και να το βαλεις να μεγαλωσει μαζι με τις κοτες ωστε να μην τις τρωει. :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν θεωρώ πως πρέπει απαραίτητα να πάρουμε ολόκληρο σκύλο να έχουμε στις κότες , θα θέλει πολύ φροντίδα και δυστυχώς πολύ στα σκυλιά κοτοφύλακες δεν την παρέχουν , οπότε οι βόλτες (και όχι το 24ωρο δέσιμο έξω από το κοτέτσι) , τα εμβόλια , η κοινωνικοποίηση του και η σωστή διατροφή μπορεί να μην τα σκεφτούμε πως υπάρχουν !
Μια χήνα ή μια φραγκόκοτα θα κάνει την δουλειά της άνετα με τα υπόλοιπα πουλερικά !!!  :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

Εγω παιδια νομιζω πως ο καλυτερος και ασφαλεστερο τροπος ειναι να γινει μια καλη κατασκευη που να μην επιτρεπει την εισοδο στους εισβολεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Εγω παιδια νομιζω πως ο καλυτερος και ασφαλεστερο τροπος ειναι να γινει μια καλη κατασκευη που να μην επιτρεπει την εισοδο στους εισβολεις.


Αυτο εννοείται. Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν πουλιά που θεωρούνται φύλακες... για διάφορους λόγους!  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Ναι μεν αλλα πρεπει να σκεφτεις καποια πραγματα οι χηνες ειναι γενικα επιθετικα ζωα  και με τις κοτες ακομα και με ανθρωπους ,οι φραγκοκοτες ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες αρα αν υπαρχει γειτονια ενδεχομενος να εχεις θεματα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οι φραγκόκοτες μπορούν να ζήσουν ειρηνικά με τις κότες αλλά η χήνα όχι , θα επιτεθεί στην κότα με άσχημο τρόπο (το έχω δει live) ! 
Οπότε αν επιλεχθεί η χήνα η οποία είναι και φύλακας τότε καλύτερα να μην είναι συνέχεια στον ίδιο χώρο με τις κότες!  
Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν η χήνα παρθεί απο μικρό πουλάκι και μπει με τις κότες αν θα της μάθει καλύτερα και δεν τις τσιμπάει ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμείς είχαμε μια χήνα μαζί με κότες από μικρή ( υπάρχει σχετικό βίντεο σε άλλο θέμα ) και τα πήγαινε πολύ καλά με όλες τις κότες εκτός από τους κόκορες που τους κυνηγούσε που και που, όχι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Μετά από λίγο καιρό είχε ξεπουπουλιαστεί λίγο στο λαιμό -δε θυμάμαι το λόγο τώρα- μέχρι που μεταφέρθηκε στο άλλο οικόπεδο με το κοπάδι... Α, είναι θηλυκό!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Corvus

μαλλον τσοπανοσκυλο θα πρεπει να παρεις κ κουταβι για να μην εχεις πιο πολλες απωλειες απο το σκυλο σου παρα απο την αλεπου.εγω τη Λουνα τη σκυλα μου(ελλ ποιμ. διασταυρωση με καυκασου τη πηρα 40 ημερων και τη μεγαλωσα μεσα στα κοτοπουλακια και τις κοτες.απο 2 μηνων ομως αρχισε να σκοτωνει κοτες και το σταματησε 13 μηνων.μεχρι τοτε πανω κατω ειχε σκοτωσε 60 κομματια!οταν γεννησε το κουταβι που κρατησα σε αντιθεση με τη μανα του εμαθε πολυ γρηγορα απο τη σκυλα οτι δε πειραζουμε τα πουλια.4 μηνων ηταν η τελευταια του ζημια και ο αριθμος των σκοτωμενων πτηνων μονο 5 με 6!κ σιγουρα δε κανουν ολα τα σκυλια χωριο με τα πτηνα.φαντασου ενα κυνηγοσκυλο μεσα στο κοτετσι.η γνωμη μου ειναι ποιμενικο και υπομονη μεχρι να μαθει να συμβιωνει με τα πουλια

----------

